

What it’s like to come back to a Ruby project after 6 months - lmcnish14
http://devblog.avdi.org/2015/08/11/what-its-like-to-come-back-to-a-ruby-project-after-6-months/

======
whistlerbrk
I've experienced this. I suspect however this has rapidly become the same for
JS projects as well.

I'd chalk it up mostly to a fast pace of Ruby-land but the reality is it is
hell and the complex tool chains we deal with today make it exceedingly
difficult to pick back up side projects at times.

